# bristlenose babies eating XD



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

YouTube - bristlenose juve eating




check them out eating,thanks for dropping by


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

HAHA! What kind of plecos are the orange ones?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What are they eating? Nice vid. That's a lot of BNP's.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

aww so cute, those are albino or l144?

i hope my l144 breed one day, still way too small


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They're albino. You can see the pink eyes.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Haha nice. They are so active haha. Yeah what are they eating btw? algae wafers?


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

wow, just notice there was comments here, my bad. yes they are albino from my brown pair give about 50% brown and albinos, there was a algae wafer in there, lol like water pigs they love food.


----------

